# Karma and My Niece in the Baby Swing



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I went to visit my sister today and my beautiful niece Jaylah. We brought the new pup Karma with us and well she made herself comfortable 2 cute little puppies in the swing. One of the puppies didn't want to leave the swing LOL.

Auntie what is this little furry thing laying with me in my chair?










I don't know what it is but I sure like those ears ...









Hey pretty baby give me some kisses ...









It's time to go home but Karma has decided she likes the new baby swing!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahahaha... love it!! up:y :hug:'s.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> hahahaha... love it!! up:y :hug:'s.....


A nanny dog already  LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG that is the best!! You niece is adorable and I love Karma, she is so adorable. Was the chair vibrating when she was in it cuddling? Great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ames said:


> OMG that is the best!! You niece is adorable and I love Karma, she is so adorable. Was the chair vibrating when she was in it cuddling? Great pictures thanks for sharing


LOL No I didn't have the vibration turned on. She just laid on my niece and went to sleep. Karma is a really sweet puppy she is such a cuddle bug. It was funny because she didn't want to get out of the chair! Thanks Ames


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww look at the cut widdle baby...and your niece is a doll too lol 

That's one spolied little pup. My dog ain't even allowed on the couch! Lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are both so cute, your neice is beautiful look at all that hair , you can put lil bows in it already <3 I miss having a baby girl to dress up my daughter doesnt listen to me when i pick her outfits out now LOL. Was that one of Lisa'a pups? Im sorry I probably seen the new puppy thread just my mind is going blank right now and Cali asked if its one of her pups ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> they are both so cute, your neice is beautiful look at all that hair , you can put lil bows in it already <3 I miss having a baby girl to dress up my daughter doesnt listen to me when i pick her outfits out now LOL. Was that one of Lisa'a pups? Im sorry I probably seen the new puppy thread just my mind is going blank right now and Cali asked if its one of her pups ?


No Angel I actually didn't post anything about this pup on the open forum I had posted her ped and details in the WD section. I will Pm you her ped  She is not from Lisa. She is a Mayday/Buck bred dog. And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

That third picture is way too cute, got say. lol Thats some real temperament right there Tara. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> That third picture is way too cute, got say. lol Thats some real temperament right there Tara. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Kmdogs. I am proud to say all of my dogs are this way with people and children that is how I know they are bred properly.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats some good stuff right there Sadie. so adorable


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

a proper nanny dog in every way...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG Sadie those pics are beyond precious!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What sweet girls. Both are precious.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am such a sucker for little puppy wrinkles (Hence i own a basset who has wrinkles everyday).... Such cute pictures


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Soooo cute!!!!


----------

